# Monday night V-Herf



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Doing another Zoom Herf tonight. 
Download the free app and bring yourself a cigar. 
8:00pm EST

Invite Link:
https://us04web.zoom.us/j/72930363708?pwd=RmhyYUFKTGxTejZsOTlTT25WM3NZZz09

Meeting ID: 729 3036 3708

Password: 3F8C8Y

Be sure your camera and mic are on. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My tablet's fubar'd. Didn't want to jack up the meet. I'll be getting a new one in the mail in a couple days so I won't miss the next one. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Totally missed this post last night. Keeping my eyes open for next.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Sorry I missed it. Dang responsibilities. Ima put a note on my calendar for Monday nights.......


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@Rondo I have no excuse except I just now saw the post. Wife and I were finishing up the last episode of Downton Abbey at that time anyway. Hopefully next time I can join in from my garage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Darn @Rondo, sorry I missed it. Didn't note the notification until just now.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Had a relaxing hour long chat and smoke with Nathan. 
Should I be posting somewhere else?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Had a relaxing hour long chat and smoke with Nathan.
> Should I be posting somewhere else?


Nope, I think post is fine I just missed it..but if you plan on this being a recurring Monday night thing I will make a note


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I do it randomly and when my intelligent wife chooses to watch mindless tv reality shows. Why smoke alone if I don’t have/want to?
It’s ridiculously easy and I hope others would set it up just because. 
I got to see Nathan’s epic beard live. Who else can say that? It didn’t even fit on the screen. Epic, I say. 
And it’s way less crowded than the chat room here.


----------

